# Red Dot? Blue Dot? Gold Dot?



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 7, 2014)

What's the difference? I've been searching eBay for some replacement brake parts and I keep seeing references to red, gold, and blue dot brake levers. The only difference I see is the color of that one pin. Is there a difference?


----------



## morton (May 8, 2014)

*I'd also like to know.*



Stinky_Sullivan said:


> What's the difference? I've been searching eBay for some replacement brake parts and I keep seeing references to red, gold, and blue dot brake levers. The only difference I see is the color of that one pin. Is there a difference?




Please share your knowledge if you know.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (May 8, 2014)

Not an expert on these but did find this:  "Red dot's don't have the ball end on the lever like gold dots do.  Gold dots started going on bikes in mid 68"  Blue dots, don't know.  But to answer your question I think they are the same except for color, red dots being earlier.  There are different lengths though with road bike dots being longer than the stingray, middleweight dots.


----------



## Stinky_Sullivan (May 8, 2014)

I saw one set that had a plain silver/aluminum pin and was described as "plain." I like to know about those too.

I'm working on an old Rollfast road bike. I read that Snyder made Rollfast bikes into the 70's so I'd suspect this was Snyder made unless there's reason to believe otherwise. The pins on the brake levers are Amber colored. I suppose they could be faded red.


----------



## GTs58 (May 8, 2014)

Stinky_Sullivan said:


> What's the difference? I've been searching eBay for some replacement brake parts and I keep seeing references to red, gold, and blue dot brake levers. The only difference I see is the color of that one pin. Is there a difference?




The color of the clamp screw pin has absolutely nothing to do with anything. At one time Schwinn used red and Raleigh used black. Same lever. The Schwinn (Weinmann) road bike levers in 1963-1964-1965-1966 were all different, but they all had the red dot. There were two versions (maybe three) of the eye stabber Schwinn/Weinmann levers and both had the red dots. The levers went thru many changes over the years but the color of the pin is irrelevant.

The later Weinmanns used a gold pin and so did the Dia Comps in the 70's and 80's


----------

